# Internet



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

What is the best company to get internet from?

Does the company also furnish you with WiFi so you can use with more than one computer? 

What is the cost of the complete package?

Can the monthly cost be deducted from your bank account?

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

What is the best company to get internet from?

*In the Subic Freeport Zone - PLDT is extremely reliable *

Does the company also furnish you with WiFi so you can use with more than one computer? 

*No, but you can pick up a router locally rather easily.*

What is the cost of the complete package?

*There are several packages. All are DSL so you have to pay for a landline plus the level of service you want. 

1000p = $25 for 1MB
2000p = $50 for 2MB
3000p = $75 for 3MB
Landline - 600p = $15*
PLDT Subictel

*There is a hookup fee, but I can't remember how much it was..*

Can the monthly cost be deducted from your bank account?

*I don't think so, but I think that you can pay via online banking (with a Phil bank). I usually pay a year up front at a time. So no worries about the monthly bill.*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I use Globe broadband the tower is just one block from me and the hook up fee was 500 peso's they installed a small antenna box on the roof and ran a cable inside to my computer where it then hooks up to a modem they brought they offer 1G to me for 1000 peso's, I live way deep south into Laguna area or Southern Luzon and the highest speed is 2G at I think 1300 peso's you can also get a land line if needed a land line is good if you have relatives in other area's of the Philippines and they use the same Globe system if not if not you will have to still buy phone cards or purchase credits to call so for me it's a waste of time, I call using the Google or Gmail the rates are really good to the US 1 cent a minute. Globe does allow you to pay online or go papper less, I don't do that here because I have also pay my electrical bill at the bank so I pay both bills in my municipal bank.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I use Globe broadband the tower is just one block from me and the hook up fee was 500 peso's they installed a small antenna box on the roof and ran a cable inside to my computer where it then hooks up to a modem they brought they offer 1G to me for 1000 peso's, I live way deep south into Laguna area or Southern Luzon and the highest speed is 2G at I think 1300 peso's you can also get a land line if needed a land line is good if you have relatives in other area's of the Philippines and they use the same Globe system if not if not you will have to still buy phone cards or purchase credits to call so for me it's a waste of time, I call using the Google or Gmail the rates are really good to the US 1 cent a minute. Globe does allow you to pay online or go papper less, I don't do that here because I have also pay my electrical bill at the bank so I pay both bills in my municipal bank.


Thank you for your input. It was very kind of you to take your time to answer my question.

LarryM


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you'll be traveling a lot you may want to consider getting a Pocket Wifi device.

Smart's is called a Pocket Wifi/Rocket Wifi. You have to pay between p800 and p2895 for the device depending on the plan you get and up to 5 devices can connect to it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

e Some remote areas it really depends on the internet providers or Towers, in my area there's a Smart tower located next to the Highway many miles away from us and then just 200 yds is the Globe tower. 


I always had trouble calling my wife with Smart because of this, we would get disconnected because she kept using Smart, my in laws here still use Smart even though the Globe tower is visible from our houses? I told my wife to get a Globe card, many phones here have more than one option, you can have a Smart and Globe card, in the same phone, when traveling things change also, once we switched to Globe I had very little troubles when calling to the Philippines.

Depends on your location, Smart could be the best option if the tower or connection is closer to you and if spouses family members also use Smart, I think it's a free call with a land line connected, we live next to family members.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Distance to Sports Complex*

Jon,

How far is you home in Subic Homes from the Sports Complex? 
Is it within walking distance? 

Also, I was thinking of buying a Tricycle with SideCar, but am I correct that Trikes are not allowed in SBFZ?

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Larry,

Subic homes/Binictican is at least a 5-10 minute drive away from the sports complex area. Trikes are not allowed in the Freeport zone. So your choices for transport or a car, van, or truck that is personally owned or deal with the BS taxis and bus system.

For me, owning the vehicle is worth the freedom of movement.

Jon


----------

